#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-10-14
<dtchen> hmm, I should donate my HP laptop. Unfettered hardware (no proprietary drivers needed!), 8 GB RAM, 750 GB SATA HD, dual-core Pentium Tsomething or another (64-bit but no VT-x).
<dtchen> takers? E-mail me off-list.
<maco> dtchen: donate to what?
<maco> occupydc?
<dtchen> I'm doing my usual "shed extra hardware" run.
<dtchen> (don't like to keep more than one computer at a time)
<maco> my computers break enough i find spares handy
<maco> :P
<dtchen> you want?
<dtchen> I can leave it with Merge @ ToI.
<maco> *ponder*
<maco> i dont have a laptop that can both be used as a laptop and do compiles in decent times
<dtchen> I recently bought a new laptop to fix drivers, and it came with that 750 GB HD. I just swapped in my five-year-old 320 GB.
<maco> my dual core doesnt know how to use batteries anymore, and my netbook doesnt suspend and cant compile, and so my 5 year old laptop is the only one that can  kind of do all of the above...
<dtchen> you could just blow away the Windows 7 Home Premium install that's on it :-)
<maco> why the crap is a computer you own running windows?
<dtchen> it isn't!
<dtchen> the HD has a Windows 7 install on it (I bought the laptop from Best Buy)
<dtchen> it gives me the giggles that I've been doing the Ubuntu Friendly thing for over a decade :-)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-10-12
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<bcurtiswx> hi
<ChinnoDog> Next Ubuntu release around the corner.
<bcurtiswx> correct
<ChinnoDog> par-t?
<bcurtiswx> We probably will, do you want to bring it up at the next meeting?
 * ChinnoDog adds meeting to calendar
<bcurtiswx> meeting help
<meeting> bcurtiswx: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<bcurtiswx> meeting help start
<meeting> bcurtiswx: Error: There is no command "start".
<bcurtiswx> meeting help startmeeting
<meeting> bcurtiswx: Error: There is no command "startmeeting".
<bcurtiswx> meeting list
<meeting> bcurtiswx: Admin, Alias, AutoMode, BadWords, Channel, ChannelStats, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Dunno, Factoids, Herald, Karma, Later, Lingvo, MeetBot, Misc, MyLogger, Network, News, Nickometer, Note, Owner, Plugin, Praise, Protector, Quote, QuoteGrabs, RSS, Reply, Scheduler, Seen, Services, ShrinkUrl, Status, Success, Time, Topic, URL, User, Utilities, and Web
<bcurtiswx> meeting help MeetBot
<meeting> bcurtiswx: Error: There is no command "meetbot".
<ChinnoDog> meeting list MeetBot
<meeting> ChinnoDog: addchair, deletemeeting, listmeetings, pingall, recent, and savemeetings
<ChinnoDog> meeting listmeetings
<meeting> ChinnoDog: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<bcurtiswx> ah i c http://wiki.debian.org/MeetBot
<bcurtiswx> it's similar i think
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, where is this channel logged?
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, nvm. irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bcurtiswx> im guessing meeting stores them elsewhere
<bcurtiswx> we'll see next week...
<kjcole> bcurtiswx: See the IRC topic.
<kjcole> bcurtiswx: I see you found it. I
<kjcole> I'm just a slow reader. ;-)
<bcurtiswx> no prob, seems like we left a lot of the old frameworks around so getting the meeting to be seen to the Ubuntu world shouldn't be that hard
<bcurtiswx> I think our workload is still promising, and they just want to see us have more meetings..
<bcurtiswx> the Takoma Park is the big thing for us
<ChinnoDog> What is the Takoma Park thing?
<bcurtiswx> ChinnoDog, there's a folk festival in Takoma Park every year and it's usually lands around the same time as Software Freedom day so Kevin gets a spot for us to promote Ubuntu to the passerby's
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-07
<linuxtech> Anyone want to do a key signing tomorrow?
<linuxtech> I want to package something for Debian and Ubuntu, and I can't find my old key I made more than 10 years ago...
<linuxtech> Not tomorrow, Wed.
<linuxtech> My launchpad id is cp and I have tried to subscribe to the  ubuntu-us-dc list, but someone needs to approve it apparently.
<ChinnoDog> The list is slow. Probably no one paying attention. I'll see if I can help with that.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-08
<marcoceppi_> linuxtech: I'll sign your key if we can meet in real life somewhere
 * marcoceppi_ needs more signatures too
<adom> so LeaseWeb got hacked over the weekend.
<adom> hackers claimed they got customer data
<adom> all they did was redirect our leaseweb.com DNS entry to a different IP temporarily
<adom> no one was affected
<adom> meh
<ChinnoDog> Isn't that why hackers post confidential data online? To prove they are hot full of hot air?
<adom> yeah, they just showed a landing page that said something like "we hacked you, this page is prove. :)"
<adom> and yes, they spelled "proof" wrong.
 * adom facepalm
<adom> they just managed to change the DNS entry to point to a different IP address.
<adom> nonetheless, we're resetting passwords and all that.
<adom> probably just to say we did
<adom> although its almost completely unecessary.
<adom> meh
<linuxtech> Key signing tomorrow Wednesday Crystal City Shops food court ("The Landing") at 4:15;  It looks like it will be 4 of us thus far. and two are Debian Developers!
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-09
<linuxtech> http://www.thecrystalcityshops.com/ shows location.
<linuxtech> marcoceppi_:  Can you make the keysigning tomorrow?
<linuxtech> I don't know the DC are, so I posted a couple images to help me narrow down the location.  http://axs.org/keysigning/
<linuxtech> The green arrow is close, Aaron Ucko said: Yes, those appear to match up.  Please note that the shops are largely underground, so there may well be no aboveground buildings corresponding to the Landing.
<linuxtech> http://goo.gl/QKZ8q1  Link to Google Map.
<linuxtech> Note I will not have Internet access or be on IRC tomorrow.  People can find my phone number via whois axs.org.
<marcoceppi_> linuxtech: I should be able to make it
<adom> whois axs.org
<adom> whoops
<adom> that whois doesnt work, just fyi
<adom> count me out this event, busy at work because taking Friday off to head up to NY for a wedding this weekend.
<ChinnoDog> Would be nice if there were push notifications for apt in Saucy so I didn't have to apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ChinnoDog> I guess I will just cron it
<adom> ChinnoDog: on past setups when I had conky setups you can have a part of the config output the amount of updates needed if any.
<ChinnoDog> Just thought it would be neat if I could have an up-to-the-second version of saucy
<adom> Failing to find a screenshot of example. Anyway, yeah if you want up-to-the-second I guess you could just do a cron job.
<adom> Although, you could just have the cron job output notifications for when it finds that a package(s) needs updated right?
<adom> Here's a quick google result you could look into: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/notification-daemon/
<adom> says lucid, so don't know about compatibility, but whatevs
<marcoceppi_> Oh crap, I totally forgot about the keysigning
<marcoceppi_> :\
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-10-06
<swift1102> hello
<ChinnoDog> KVM has come a long way. I set it up yesterday and Windows 8.1 much faster than expected.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-10-09
<swift110_> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-10-11
<swift110_> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-13
<ChinnoDog> I am still not approved for the Ubuntu DC fb group. Should we create a new one?
<ChinnoDog> It would be a shame to have to do that because it will be confusing but I already PM'd the admins to no avail.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-16
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-10-10
<swift110> sup guys
